# 63 impala dash pad



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

so before i tackle this one....can someone tell me how this dash pad is attached. adhesive? id like to take it to the metal, but not sure how to dismatle. thanks homies!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

It is attached with nuts under it. The dash pad has a metal core. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

After you remove it you can get it recovered. Or if you want to paint the dash you will have to fill in the holes in the dash where the dash pad mounts. :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

kewl. thanks Ragtop


----------



## syxfour (Sep 16, 2002)

take the glove box out and the speedo and you can get to the bolts


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

perfect...just what i was wantin to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

if i remeber clearly there is a total 8 bolts that are holding it togather .... you will need to remove the dash cluster (there are 5 srews) and glove box (there is 4 screw) ....and you are going to need a 3/8 to remove the dash and a cross screwdriver no need to completely take the dash cluster apart just enough to get acceses....and what ever you find under the dash by the speaker grill is mine( i called it first)


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------

